# Do you buy locally or on-line?



## CrankyChris (Apr 9, 2009)

I was wondering how many people buy their pipes and tobacco on-line versus at a local shop.

I have access to a shop but their selection is not that great. I would like to support them, but every time I go in there I come out with something that I really didn't want in the first place. Last time I went in for Escudo and 2015 - and came out with University Flake and (of all things) Abingdon. I'm sure it tough to really have a great selection. The cost difference doesn't really bother me - I don't mind paying 10 - 20% more.

Also, the stems of the pipes I've bought locally always look terrible after a couple of weeks. My guess is that when they sit out on display the clouds of smoke somehow clings to the stems. My spit an the smoke must have some sort of reaction.:ask:

I prefer on-line - though I think I would patronize a local shop if they were really well stocked and well run.


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

I buy exclusively online. There is not a tobacconist close to where I live. I work long hours and driving to a shop in Atlanta is just not in the cards. The few times I tried a local shop, their selection of pipes and tobacco was poor. The companies with whom I have had a great deal of success are in this order are (1) Frenchy’s (2) Iwan Ries and Co. and (3) Pipes and Cigars. Iwan Ries and Co has a huge selection of both pipes and tobacco. Frenchy’s has those great Danbark pipes. Pipes and Cigars have the great Hearth and Home blended tobacco. One last thing, the shipping costs offsets the local taxes. Having written that, I would dearly love to find a great tobacco shop close by.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Not any real pipe stores locally, now that the Tinderbox folded. A few damn nice cigar stores, with just a smattering of pipe paraphernalia and then those damn "Smoke Shop" strip-mall abominations that cover perfumes, incense, and "collector only" glass pipes. 

Thank you Al Gore, for gifting us with your glorious Information Superhighway!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

CrankyChris said:


> Also, the stems of the pipes I've bought locally always look terrible after a couple of weeks. My guess is that when they sit out on display the clouds of smoke somehow clings to the stems. My spit an the smoke must have some sort of reaction.:ask:


A natural reaction given all the time the vulcanite pipe stems are exposed to fluorescent light, I suspect.

I buy almost exclusively online but I'd pay more to be able to go and SHOP! I still prefer the tactile experience of fondling the tobacco tins and getting a close examination of the pipes.

How did you end up with Pete UF and GLP Abingdon in place of Escudo and 2015???? I hope that wasn't the tobacconists recommendations as replacements?


----------



## nothingclever (Aug 1, 2008)

I have yet to purchase a pipe or pipe tobacco online. 

For my previous job I would travel around the country giving tax reporting seminars. The one perk (other than great food on the company) was that they seemed to put me close to a great tobacco shop every once in a while. When I was in portland I was in a hotel right by Rich's Cigar Store. I picked up a great meer and some Real Irish tobacco. A wonderful combination. While I was in Saint Charles, MO I stopped by John Dengler's Tobacco. Pickup up a Vuillard and some Vintage Virginia. 

Locally, I have a few "nice" tobacco/pipe shops. However, only an hour away from here is the famous Paul's Pipe shop. 

So far, I havent had a need for the internet (to purchase pipes or tobacco). Plus...I like instant gratification.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Most of my local B & M only seem to have bulk blends, so Ill go online if I'm looking for something specific. If I'm in the neighborhood, I'll check out the B & M.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Where ever there is a deal, or a find.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I visit my local shops from time-to-time, and purchase things like MM cobs, cleaners, various accessories, and a small sampling of tobaccos, but the bulk of my purchases are online because the local shops just can't compete with the online selection or the prices.


----------



## beaglepower (Apr 18, 2009)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Where ever there is a deal, or a find.


I'm on this boat as well. Although I won't buy a pipe from my local B&M due to the high prices. I'll buy my tobacco from him once in a while when I'm in a pinch or if I want to try something new.


----------



## DeadFrog (Mar 19, 2009)

For pipes, it's been mostly ebay for me. For tobacco I've mostly gone to the local B&M or one of those "mall smoke shops" named Sheffield & Sons that are in every mall. Sometimes I get lucky at one of those and they'll carry MacBaren products instead of just Captain Black and Amphora. My next big pipe purchase will be from an online shop most likely. Even with exchange and shipping you just can't beat the prices. Yesterday I placed an order with 4Noggins for the noobie trade and they were great to deal with. My next tobacco order will be from them.


----------



## IrishPiper (May 2, 2009)

Being in New York it's more cost effective to shop online. Unfortunately, PipesandCigars is located in NY - so I might buy a pipe from them; but tobacco - no. (4noggins actually carries some of their blends anyway.)
Locally, there is an 'old time' tobacco shop but only carries limited stock and no blends. 
I even order drugstore tobacco online - even with shipping it's cheaper. So I'd venture to guess most New Yorkers order online.
I do have to say - with all the online ordering I have done - the tobacco sites I've dealt with are most efficient, prompt and responsive. I am amazed how quickly they ship - usually the same day if you order in the morning.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

Our local B&M has a very limited selection of tinned tobacco. However, his pipe selection is huge with practically all the popular mid price brands, shapes, etc. I'm sure this has a lot to do with puffers prefering to buy pipes over the counter so they can examine and inspect. Tinned tobacco on the other hand is the same no matter how you buy it so his selection must be limited because he can't compete with the internet. Because there is such a huge variety of tinned blends out there along with different tastes, it must be mind boggling for the B&M to figure out what to stock.

All but one of my pipes were bought locally and I prefer to buy them over the counter for the reason above. I buy most of my tobacco on the internet because it isn't available locally. I save some money buying on the internet if my order is over 75 bucks. Otherwise, shipping is a killer on one or two tins.

I think you will find good selection and experience behind the counter only in densley populated areas. My area not being one of them (when it comes to tobacco). There isn't enough of us to support a seasoned full time tobacconist. The smoke free moves in the white house aren't making life easy on the tobacconist either. They are becoming an endangered spieces. It sucks major big time. Especially when they were born into the trade, became artists at it, and it's all they know. They bring us great pleasure only to be stepped on by some right wing socialist. I'll get off my soap box because I don't want to take this too far off topic.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

CrankyChris said:


> I My guess is that when they sit out on display the clouds of smoke somehow clings to the stems. My spit an the smoke must have some sort of reaction..


You spit on your stem? :ask:

I prefer online, just by being frugal. I don't mind buying a tin or two from a B&M, except when they are way over priced. Where I'm at now, there's nothing real close enough to me to bother with unless I'm in the area and have some time to kill, but it's mostly cigars and not much pipes--although he's building up his pipe and tobac section, so it's interesting to see what's new he's got in. I like being frugal, and if I can save quite a bit going online, I'd prefer to do that, unless it's just for one tin or so.


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

I do both. My closest B&M has a great owner and a good atmosphere. I buy most of my singles there, and it gives me a chance to try things out without buying in quantity. I also like the social aspect of smoking there, swapping informal cigar reviews with others and just relaxing. The bulk of the stuff in my humidor is bought online. The reasons are selection and economics. No B&M can match the selection and prices of the online vendors. Once I find something I want in quantity I check online for the best deal.


----------



## Yoda! (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm here in California, need i say more?


----------



## smurph (Apr 12, 2009)

DeadFrog said:


> For pipes, it's been mostly ebay for me. For tobacco I've mostly gone to the local B&M or one of those "mall smoke shops" named Sheffield & Sons that are in every mall. Sometimes I get lucky at one of those and they'll carry MacBaren products instead of just Captain Black and Amphora. My next big pipe purchase will be from an online shop most likely. Even with exchange and shipping you just can't beat the prices. Yesterday I placed an order with 4Noggins for the noobie trade and they were great to deal with. My next tobacco order will be from them.


Ahhh Sheffield & Sons - they do seem to be everywhere. I guess I can't complain - we have a really good shop in Edmonton that has been around since 1986 - thetobacconist.ca on Whyte Ave. (kinda like Robson Street in Van). Everytime I've walked past the store, your nose is filled with amazing scents. We were by there the other day but were with out-of-town friends on a schedule so we didn't go in. Phoooey.

I called there the other day and they carry a lot of Peterson's in stock. Of course they're a bit higher priced than ordering on line but they have to make money too. I would rather support our own and buy locally but it all depends on the price. I have to eat too. I think if it's anything more than 15-20% more then it's not worth it. Though as dmkerr mentioned - it's nice to be able to 'fondle' (my word not his  ) the pipes. That makes a huge difference i'm certain.

Frenchy's is great to deal with (he says hi to all the folk on puff). So is Rev. Puffer from pufferspipes. Great gentleman. Those are the only people i've been in touch with. Some of the other companies are charging ridiculous shipping charges, imo.

Out.


----------



## mojo (Apr 25, 2009)

Mainly web shopping for me like others because of the better selections. I wouldn't mind paying a little more to buy locally. I don't like the hassles associated with deliveries. I also want instant gratification when I go shopping.

One of the local shop I go to caters mainly to cigars & another one caters to cigar & pipes. Both of them have limited tinned tobacco. One shop has a limited pipe selection while the other one is pretty decent. So it boils down to the selections for me & the web wins hands down.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Yoda! said:


> I'm here in California, need i say more?


It should be a law in Cali that you should buy online! It's a crime to buy from a B&M there!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

so far ive used pipesandcigars

only one shop close to me and it really doesnt have anything .
although i do try to buy my cleaning supplies from him just to give him some business


----------



## CrankyChris (Apr 9, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> How did you end up with Pete UF and GLP Abingdon in place of Escudo and 2015???? I hope that wasn't the tobacconists recommendations as replacements?


Nah - they just didn't have what I wanted and I'm an easy mark. When I go down there I always by at least a few packs of pipe cleaners. They try hard - so I like to buy something.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

I buy online mainly. There's only one tobacco shop in PEarland that I know of and one in Friendswood but they dont have much of a selection and the people I've dealt with in their are very unknowlegdable and seem to be there stricly to "man" the cash register. It's very frustrating going in there and asking a pipe or pipe tobacco question just to have them shrug their shoulders at you. Anyone know of any worth-while tobacco / pipe shops south of Houston???


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

After a frustrating search, I've determined that most local tobacco shops stopped trying long ago. They tend to carry lots of expensive pipes and lots of bulk tobacco, which was maybe great before the internet but what am I gonna do with Local Joe's Blend? I can't read reviews about it to see if I think I might like it; I can't talk about it with you guys on the forum. If they would carry a wide selection of tins and carry the small everyday things, I'd stop by from time to time. I'm willing to pay a little more for the convenience of being able to read some online reviews for a new tobacco I want to try and then walk into my local B&M and buy it, but that only works if they have it in stock.

It looks like most of the big online tobacco sites were originally just ordinary B&Ms. If they could start an online business, why can't these other local shops? I bet their local stores benefit hugely from the online business. If they move a large variety of tobacco through their website I bet that allows them to keep that same variety in their local stores. Whereas the guys who are just B&Ms probably don't get enough pipe business to carry a big selection of tins. Every local B&M I've been in has had very friendly and knowledgeable staff, but no store can make it on customer service alone without products on the shelves people want to buy.

All that said, John B. Hayes is a good tobacconist in a local mall and they seem to have a pretty good selection of tins. I've been hankering to try Presbyterian Mixture and plan to go there this week. If they have it in stock it just may renew my faith in B&M's.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I buy almost all of my tobacco online


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

No shop anywhere near me.
100% internet.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

For me I still buy 75% instore, however there is a new importer in Holland for Peterson's, McConnells and Rattrays. He's bumped the price from €9 a tin to €11 for his own profit margin. So currently I'm search out any old tins at the old price. But in future this means I will be buying more MacBaren's (€14 for 100g tins) and be shopping more online and Ebay. My biggest problem with online suppliers is high postal costs to Europe, this usually means a minimum fee of $40 so I have to place a big order to make it worthwhile. Luckily Frenchy's just started doing baccy and with a little cunning I can pay him through paypl.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

When I visit a B&M I always buy cigars,,,I dont feel right going in there without at least supporting them. I do most of my buying online and with C Bid because I know what cigars I enjoy and want to get as many as I can for the money, esp. with the currrent tax situation. There are good deals to be had out there but you must know your pricing and what cigars you like. It's like anything out there,,if you don't know your inventory pricing you can lose more than you gain.

What I like about B&M's is the availability to walk in and try out new cigars without investing money for a 5 pak or box. If I like a new one I will ask the owner for their best pricing on a box and will check first as to what it costs online to see what the markup is. If it is neglible I would always buy from the B&M,,,but lately I always get a better deal onliine.


----------



## DebbieS-cl (Jul 12, 2008)

It's interesting to read what preferences folks have B&M vs internet. We here in Albany have a few B&M shops other than our own. I would say that Albany area smokers have a good variety to choose from, I do hear from an awful lot of folks that do not have access to B&M shops and what they do have are Dr Grabow Pipes and old timey "drug store" tobaccos. For those without a local B&M thank goodness for the internet!!


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

Near my work and home, you find cigar sellers, who sell a few pipes at high prices and little decent pipe tobacco. The other thing you find is a combination of tobacco and head shop. I really do not like going into those places (I did when I was younger, although) If you think what it takes to have an inventory (or access to one) of pipes and all of the tobacco puffers like, it would appear to be a very expensive. You would have to stock Price Albert to Peterson. Dr Grabows to Dunhills- and hundreds of them. That is a lot of money.


----------



## viking12344 (Apr 25, 2009)

I live about 15 minutes from pipeandcigars.com or habana as their sign says at the store. They have such a great selection and are very, very nice to guys, like myself, who are kind of uneducated about the whole experience. They have a Rasberry delight in store that is probably my all time favorite tobacco right now. I do really, really want to try about ALL of Boswell's brands and get a pipe or two from him.


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

At $24 for 2008 Christmas Cheer, my local Tobacco Store will soon be a distant memory.:nono:


----------



## MickeyFinn (Jan 1, 2008)

plexiprs said:


> Not any real pipe stores locally, now that the Tinderbox folded. A few damn nice cigar stores, with just a smattering of pipe paraphernalia and then those damn "Smoke Shop" strip-mall abominations that cover perfumes, incense, and "collector only" glass pipes.
> 
> Thank you Al Gore, for gifting us with your glorious Information Superhighway!


We have a Smoke Shop like that in Seabrook NH that in the same building leads to a sex shop. I know that they have no tobacco or cobs in there for sure.
Dave


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

DebbieS said:


> It's interesting to read what preferences folks have B&M vs internet. We here in Albany have a few B&M shops other than our own. I would say that Albany area smokers have a good variety to choose from, I do hear from an awful lot of folks that do not have access to B&M shops and what they do have are Dr Grabow Pipes and old timey "drug store" tobaccos. For those without a local B&M thank goodness for the internet!!


Dr Grabow Pipes and Price Albert and Carter Hall ain't all that bad. I have two Dr Grabow Pipes both are great puffers. Check out Tobacco Reviews.com for the reviews of Price Albert and Carter Hall - it just may suprise you.


----------



## guy g (Apr 17, 2007)

Ive bought from three B&Ms in town. Each has its own selection,varied in their own way.so I havnt needed to buy online. I will but some gars online and I only buy from one B&M. Go figure.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

Dr Grabs are good pipes. The low end of decent quality briar. My first pipe was a blister pack Dr Grab I got at Kmart around 1976 for 5 bucks. I always have a pouch of PA on hand. It's available practically everywhere such as convenience stores.The flavor is always there and it's a great on the go smoke. I like to roll a cig with PA on occasion too. It's great for that. Strong though but not harsh like a non filter Camel or Lucky Strike.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

MickeyFinn said:


> We have a Smoke Shop like that in Seabrook NH that in the same building leads to a sex shop. I know that they have no tobacco or cobs in there for sure.
> Dave


Cigars maybe.


----------



## laney1566 (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm blessed with several well stocked options here in Portland. But I have bought online as well. A pound af Penzance comes to mind!!


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

laney1566 said:


> I'm blessed with several well stocked options here in Portland. But I have bought online as well. A pound af Penzance comes to mind!!


I finally got a tin of Penzance a week ago. This is good shiet.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (May 3, 2008)

My area, despite being a traditional tobacco growing one, has few actual tobacconists. The ones that do exist are expensive, due to high taxes on tobacco. I do go and buy cleaners from the local shops though, giving them a little business might help keep them afloat (though they mostly rely on cigars for that)



smurph said:


> Ahhh Sheffield & Sons - they do seem to be everywhere. I guess I can't complain - we have a really good shop in Edmonton that has been around since 1986 - thetobacconist.ca on Whyte Ave. (kinda like Robson Street in Van). Everytime I've walked past the store, your nose is filled with amazing scents. We were by there the other day but were with out-of-town friends on a schedule so we didn't go in. Phoooey.
> 
> I called there the other day and they carry a lot of Peterson's in stock. Of course they're a bit higher priced than ordering on line but they have to make money too. I would rather support our own and buy locally but it all depends on the price. I have to eat too. I think if it's anything more than 15-20% more then it's not worth it. Though as dmkerr mentioned - it's nice to be able to 'fondle' (my word not his  ) the pipes. That makes a huge difference i'm certain.
> 
> ...


Oh boy, if I'm lucky enough to get posted to Edmonton when my paperwork processes and I finish my training, I know the first place I'm heading to!

Rev. Puffer is a great guy to deal with, and I've only heard good things about Frenchy.


----------



## peps1 (May 11, 2009)

I would say 90% on-line. 

and up until 6months ago, a lot of that was on overseas trade with the US of A.


----------



## atvjgjg (Jun 15, 2009)

I only buy Locally but I'm lucky habana premium cigar shoppe (pipesandcigars.com) is only 2 hours from me i just took a ride up there this weekend the store is amazing they have everything thats online and more and the lounge up stairs is really nice but there moving down the street from there location now i cant wait to see there new store


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I buy my Carter Hall locally, and pick up pipe cleaners locally (usually), but I figure six cobs are enough cobs for now, and there's nothing else available. I don't mind paying more for the Carter Hall than I would pay online; it's worth it for me to know that it's there if I run out and I won't have to wait a week for UPS to replenish my stock.

I'd LOVE to buy pipes in a B&M; I miss actually seeing what the things look like rather than just one angle view (the best angle, I assume) and I REALLY miss being able to get the feel of the pipe before I buy, but stuck here in Podunkville, that just isn't going to happen. I'm hoping for a trip to Portland maybe next summer to remind myself of what a real tobacco shop has to offer.

Obviously, I buy just about everything (other than my Carter Hall) online. It's not like I have a choice. On the other hand, the price is right, the selection is unbelievable, so I'm not complaining. The week between placing my order and getting my tobacco is ridiculously long, but the 'Christmas Morning' feel when the package finally arrives kind of makes up for it!


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I buy some at a local B&M, but the prices there are on the high side. I do not mind it for the occasional tin, but if I am stocking up on something, it would be online.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Almost all things are cheaper in the internet than in a actual walk-in store. Internet dealers save on high store rentals and/or shopping mall's fees, employees, etc... I buy almost all my books and clothes online already and sometimes I even go to a walk-in store to see the actual product before ordering it from the net...

Makes me wonder what is going to happen to city's downtown comercial areas... if shopping malls were strike one, online selling is strike two...


----------



## mannyCA (Jul 20, 2009)

online definitely has the greater selection especially when you live on the edge of the empire in the middle of nowhere. thank God for the internet.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

If I owned a brick and mortar store, I don't see how I could expect to do any worthwhile pipe and pipe tobacco sales without an internet presence. Cigars? Sure. But the audience for pipe smoking is much smaller than that, and you must be capable of reaching a ton of people to keep your sales up. This is why nearly every store that stocks pipe stuff, but is located in a city smaller than 100k, is entirely lackluster.

Now not just anyone can match the inventory of smokingpipes, but the principles of generating online "foot-traffic" by trickling out new pipes are sound. Frenchy does this on a smaller scale than smokingpipes. In my view, you wouldn't even have to cater to the high end Dunhill crowd. You could likely do good business with just Savinelli, Stanwell, and Peterson.


----------



## Griz (May 10, 2009)

Nearest B&M is 40 miles, not too bad. I like to get a feel for the pipes before buying. Will also pick up a couple of tins while I'm there.

For tobacco, online seems to be the best if you know what you like / want.

Of course Walgreens are everywhere now if you want a Grabow and some drugstore blend for the immediate fix.


----------



## Smoky Mtn. Mike (Jul 30, 2009)

Locally-- I live in the Smoky Mtns.in east TN. 2 great shops within 10 miles in Gatlinburg.The Gatlin-Buriler and Smokezy. At Smokezy 2 ounce less than $5.00,pound less than$30.00. Kmart Carter Hall $1.97 not too bad.


----------



## viking12344 (Apr 25, 2009)

I stopped at habanna tonight for a tin of best brown #2 and tilbury. Tomorrow I will stop at cup o joes (its close to where I work in saratoga) and plan on picking up a pound of fvf.


----------



## ritz2rubble (Jul 26, 2009)

I buy mine online, my local tobacconist is more of a cigarette/cigar shop than a pipe shop. The extent of pipe tobacco there is Borkum Riff. One of these days I'll venture a little farther to a place someone here recommended, but that's about 40 minutes away from me.


----------



## KevinV (Jun 24, 2009)

Smoky Mtn. Mike said:


> Locally-- I live in the Smoky Mtns.in east TN. 2 great shops within 10 miles in Gatlinburg.The Gatlin-Buriler and Smokezy. At Smokezy 2 ounce less than $5.00,pound less than$30.00. Kmart Carter Hall $1.97 not too bad.


I just may have to move to Tennessee! That is truly awesome...good for you. 

I buy mostly online. Better selection and better prices than anything I can find around here.


----------

